# Hock wines



## the ham man (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks to Joethecrow I now have three hock wines. One is teal, one is puce, and the other one, I got from Joe, is amber. I think I have them lined up from oldest to newest (left to right). I think this because the teal one has no seam lines at all and it has a real nice kick up. The puce one doesn't have any seam lines either but the top isn't as tooled as the teal one. It doesn't have a kick up either. The amber one I got from Joe has seam lines running up the sides. Thanks Joe! Enjoy 
 Joey


----------



## the ham man (Sep 3, 2011)

1


----------



## the ham man (Sep 3, 2011)

different bases


----------



## the ham man (Sep 3, 2011)

kick up on the teal hock


----------



## Dugout (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice colors you're displaying there.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey Joey,...You're very welcome...Somewhere I have some cruder ones...One has a raised ring around the base with indents running around it...Another has a really weird unhock like lip onto it...I'll look when I'm out in that shed again....Those two examples are also red in color...


----------



## botlenut (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey Joey, Nice Hock Wines. Are they all the taller size? I have the smaller size in a deep Prussian Blue, and a taller one thats orange amer in the upper portion, and puce-red amber in the lower part. If your interested in them shoot me an e-mail. They are both in my for sale boxes down stairs. They both have slight kick-up bases, and are near mint other then a few light scratches. Mark


----------



## the ham man (Sep 4, 2011)

sent you an email.


----------



## botlenut (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey Joey, No mail came through, try it again. Thanks, Mark


----------

